# Why consumers will buy a Mac tablet



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just one reason amongst many....



> *CourseSmart Brings 7,000 Text Books to The iPhone*
> 
> * By Charlie Sorrel Email Author
> * August 11, 2009 |
> ...


CourseSmart Brings 7,000 Text Books to The iPhone | Gadget Lab | Wired.com

Apple will category bust with this as it has with a number of breakthroughs and game changers

I for one will be ordering it the moment it's released.....the segment is long overdue and lately Apple has been delivering what people want......

See 13.3 MacBook Pro as a prime example..


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Bring it on!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

"buy" not "by"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

See I need a tablet to spell check


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I would love to have my university course textbooks on a tablet, where I could add additional commentary or even video/audio clips to expand upon this information. I do this with my online textbook which I wrote and students are able to access for free ........... but only for the period of the semester.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Depends on how much textbooks are for the tablet if released, if textbooks are cheap for the tablet and it is only a few hundred $$ I would buy it to save money on textbooks which seem to eat up $400 to $500 a semester, with 3 semesters of undergrad left that is about $1500 in books (that price is assuming that I can get at least some used), plus the cost of books for grad school which I don't even want to look at the price of. Looking at the course smart website it looks like on average a savings of 338.80 a semester so if a college freshmen was to buy it and it lasted all 4 years of college they could save up to 2710.40

However if the textbooks I need are not released in the tablet format or the savings is not great then there would be no need for me to buy it considering that I just invested in a MBP.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> I would love to have my university course textbooks on a tablet, where I could add additional commentary or even video/audio clips to expand upon this information. I do this with my online textbook which I wrote and students are able to access for free ........... but only for the period of the semester.


I wish my professors would do this, last year for one class I needed to spend 200+ on textbooks because they were all new editions I got less then 100 bucks when I sold them online at the end of the semester but this was still better than the $20 the bookstore wanted to give me for them.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Vexel said:


> Bring it on!


+1 I can hardly wait, unless it's an obscene amount of money...I wonder if I can convince the wife to take on a second job


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

definitely interested, my original white intel coreduo macbook isn't going to last forever (i got it first week they came out almost four years ago) and this could be a lower cost/more convenient alternative. all i really use it for is web browsing, simple emailing, etc. and the tablet should fill that spot nicely.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

To tell you the truth, I'm so disinterested that I really don't even know what it is! I'm thinking a giant ipod touch that runs a lite version of OSX? I just don't get it, why not just get a macbook air?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Can you sell a Tablet or online textbook when you're done with it, the way you can sell a paper version? I didn't think so.

You might save hundreds but your personal textbook business, which helps funds the next year of textbooks, is going to take more of a hit than the usual depreciated book takes.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

andreww said:


> To tell you the truth, I'm so disinterested that I really don't even know what it is! I'm thinking a giant ipod touch that runs a lite version of OSX? I just don't get it, why not just get a macbook air?


because you will be the envy of all your friends, and just be an all around cool guy


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

jeepguy said:


> because you will be the envy of all your friends, and just be an all around cool guy


I'm already all that


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

andreww said:


> I'm already all that


He flips his hair and smiles. All the girls obviously are in love with him, and every boy wants to be his best friend. Do you want to be one of the cool guys? Mr. Smooth. Loved by everyone, really popular, and totally hot? Then get an iSlate/iTablet show people that you are in the loop with whats hip and cool.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I have an iPhone and a MacBook... no need or desire to carry around another device...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> *I would love to have my university course textbooks on a tablet*, where I could add additional commentary or even video/audio clips to expand upon this information. I do this with my online textbook which I wrote and students are able to access for free ........... but only for the period of the semester.


So would I, but not to the exclusion of these texts 'playing' on a notebook or desktop.... which most students already have. I hate it when I have to set a requirement that I think/know will cost my students extra money. Texts are expensive enough already. Hopefully such a technology would allow text prices to come down considerably by taking dead trees out of the equation. Students have a difficult enough time financially already. A tablet would have to have full computer functionality to interest me in any way.

As you are fond of saying, Marc, "we shall see".


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

I wish I was interested, but I have yet to use a touch screen anything I could tolerate.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I am really, really hoping for a genuine *Apple Moment™*. I want Steve to show me something I really want that I didn't even know I wanted. 

I have a feeling this will be one of Apple's BIG innovations. I don't know what it is yet..but it will be big.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

My fear is that this is the direction that Apple (and the computer industry as a whole) is trying to go: locked-down systems with no file system that require all your software to be approved by them and sold only through their store. The same argument that is used to justify the iMac's shortcomings could be used to justify the touch OS replacing the consumer OS X: "real OS's are just for pros, you don't need that at home", etc.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

If it had the option of finger painting or a stylus,
Then yes, I would be interested.

But if it can only finger paint, Then I'm not interested.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

i'm mildly interested, but I have an iphone, a mbpro and 4 other macs so I don't 'need' another device. I personally need other equipment for my office so those will come first, but I am interested to see what this is about.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

There is no way this thing would be suitable as an e-reader. The whole reason companies use e-paper is because it isn't fatiguing on the eyes. Using backlit LCDs causes eye strain, and are not suitable for e-readers.

The only way I'll be interested is if it runs a full version OS. Just a larger iPod Touch doesn't interest me in the least.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

dolawren said:


> If it had the option of finger painting or a stylus,
> Then yes, I would be interested.
> 
> But if it can only finger paint, Then I'm not interested.


Fantastic point. My daughter's DSi can use either, and I found the stylus to be far easier and more natural to use than fingers. It also makes it easier to see what's on the screen while your pointing/moving things because your hand is out of the way.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

kloan said:


> There is no way this thing would be suitable as an e-reader. The whole reason companies use e-paper is because it isn't fatiguing on the eyes. Using backlit LCDs causes eye strain, and are not suitable for e-readers.


People read for hours on end on their computer LCD screens without issue, I've never had a problem. My back gets still from sitting too long before eye stain ever enters the picture.



kloan said:


> The only way I'll be interested is if it runs a full version OS. Just a larger iPod Touch doesn't interest me in the least.


That's what I want, for sure. Axiotron's Modbook seems like a much better product than what I'm hearing this tablet might end up being.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

bsenka said:


> People read for hours on end on their computer LCD screens without issue, I've never had a problem. My back gets still from sitting too long before eye strain ever enters the picture.


If that's the case, then why don't we see colour LCD e-readers on the market. Why only e-paper?

While I respect your opinion, your own personal experience doesn't represent a whole market. I have seen various articles on the subject, and they always comment on the positive aspect of e-paper being that it's easier on the eyes when reading text. I tend to agree from my own experience, because I do experience eye strain. I have a feeling I'm not alone either.

Regarding the OS, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if they did end up developing a tailored/modified OS with limited capability. IMO Apple has almost always come out with a product that falls short of amazing because they chose to implement one limiting feature or another.

I'd be pleasantly surprised though if they ventured away from predictability and came out with a truly unique device with full computing power and some new technologies/features we have not yet seen on the market.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

kloan said:


> If that's the case, then why don't we see colour LCD e-readers on the market. Why only e-paper?
> 
> While I respect your opinion, your own personal experience doesn't represent a whole market. I have seen various articles on the subject, and they always comment on the positive aspect of e-paper being that it's easier on the eyes when reading text. I tend to agree from my own experience, because I do experience eye strain. I have a feeling I'm not alone either.


It's marketing. People have to find a way to justify the latest "innovation" even when it brings nothing to the table.

It's not just me. Millions of people spend hours upon hours every day reading blogs, forums, facebook, etc, etc. Eye strain is not an issue.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

bsenka said:


> It's marketing. People have to find a way to justify the latest "innovation" even when it brings nothing to the table.
> 
> It's not just me. Millions of people spend hours upon hours every day reading blogs, forums, facebook, etc, etc. Eye strain is not an issue.


I understand what you're saying. I as well spend hours a day reading on my computer, desktop monitor and the screen on my MBP. I have also seen firsthand what e-paper looks like, and if you put it side-by-side with a conventional backlit LCD, you would most likely see the same difference I did.

Anyway, some people's eyesight is more sensitive than others I guess... refresh rate, etc. That's why some people can see the rainbow effect in DLP projectors, while others cant. The green screen effect in pixel shifting for plasma TVs, etc.

Even if you don't experience eye strain, there are still other benefits to e-paper. It's not just hype or marketing. Reduced battery drain, improved viewing angles...

If you Google about it, you will see plenty of reviewers (actual people, not marketing teams) that list reduced eyestrain as one of the top reasons they prefer it over conventional LCD monitors. For every million of users you think are just fine with regular screens, you'll find a million more that aren't.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Yes people do read/look at LCDs for hours on end, it doesn't mean that kloan isn't right that e-paper is easier on the eyes. People use what they have available to them.

When B&W television first came out people were amazed and millions watched. It doesn't mean that if suddenly HDTV came out at that time and very few had access to it and millions kept on watching B&W because they weren't aware of HD or didn't have access to it that HDTV isn't a better picture.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

(granting the concept that Apple WILL produce a tablet-like device in the first place)

I think that the concept behind the iSlate is more to kill off NETBOOKS, not Kindles. The iSlate and its decedents will probably eventually kill off consumer notebooks too, but that's ancillary. I mean, think about the pros and cons of Netbooks:

PROS:
1. Basic functionality for cheap. This is truthfully THE #1 reason anyone buys a netbook.
2. Performs most of your standard computer tasks, but in a lighter package
3. Because it has few options for add-ons, it's self-limiting to the things it does best

CONS:
1. TOO SMALL.
2. Plastic piece of crap.
3. Not as versatile as a "real" laptop.
4. Smaller (and lighter) than a laptop, but much bigger than a handheld.
5. Gaming? HD video? Apps? Don't make me laugh.

A tablet-like device, particularly one with 3G connectivity, would overcome a lot of the cons while retaining almost all the pros. The "soft" iPhone-like keyboard would be HUGE by comparison with a netbooks. Text could be zoomed large or small (again borrowed from the iPhone). Very easy to use in places where laptops would be awkward (think "middle seat"). Not quite as cheap as a netbook, but cheaper than a laptop and with nearly all the same functionality. Rugged enough to store in a backpack, about as light as current netbooks. Also makes a great "living room" computer for when you want to get away from your desk, but still have some basic computer-like functionality (surfing while the commercials are on, for example). Eliminates the need for a dedicated e-book reader (which, when you think about it, is really one of the dumbest ideas ever). Doesn't replace the iPhone. Could be made to run "Apps" as well as regular programs (I think that would be a KILLER selling point).

Pros still need laptops -- for presentations, for more horsepower, for a "real" keyboard, for outputs and inputs. The iSlate will never replace a *pro* laptop.

But, done right, it will supercede the iPod Touch, the netbooks, portable game devices, portable DVD players, e-readers and the consumer laptops in one fell swoop.


----------



## bsenka (Jan 27, 2009)

screature said:


> Yes people do read/look at LCDs for hours on end, it doesn't mean that kloan isn't right that e-paper is easier on the eyes. People use what they have available to them.


That's not what he said though. He said "There is no way this thing would be suitable as an e-reader", and that LCDs "are not suitable for e-readers". 

Some people may well prefer the e-paper, that doesn't mean people won't like/want a reader that uses a backlit LCD, or that it's not a suitable use for that technology.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

bsenka said:


> That's not what he said though. He said "There is no way this thing would be suitable as an e-reader", and that LCDs "are not suitable for e-readers".
> 
> Some people may well prefer the e-paper, that doesn't mean people won't like/want a reader that uses a backlit LCD, or that it's not a suitable use for that technology.


You're right. I suppose people who aren't bothered by prolonged reading from backlit LCDs would actually appreciate this product as an e-reader.

There was at least one product announced at CES this year that's being marketed as an e-reader that has a conventional LCD display. I personally would hate it, but you're right that there are people who would like it.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I love Apple products, but between my iPhone, iPod Touch, Shuffle, MacBook, Mac mini, iMac and PowerMac I _know_ I won't need whatever "i" it is is. :yawn:


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Bjornbro said:


> I love Apple products, but between my iPhone, iPod Touch, Shuffle, MacBook, Mac mini, iMac and PowerMac I _know_ I won't need whatever "i" it is is. :yawn:


What has "need" got to do with it??


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Bjornbro said:


> I love Apple products, but between my iPhone, iPod Touch, Shuffle, MacBook, Mac mini, iMac and PowerMac I _know_ I won't need whatever "i" it is is. :yawn:


It's obvious that you are addicted to apple products, and you will need to add one to your collection


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm extremely keen on what I hope some of the functionalities of this product may be, but I'll probably hold-off on any purchasing for at least a few month to see how the dust settles.

I particularly want something with the form-factor of a small clipboard that takes both stylus and touch input (as well as audio and video for iChatting, recording seminars/lectures, and maybe even voice recognition under some circumstances).

I'm thinking that the iSlate will replace student's notebooks, allowing them to take notes on the PDFs or text pages (while recording audio), make drawings, send text and drawing responses to their instructors, etc.

As an instructor, I'm hoping the iSlate will become the combination of Keynote and the overhead I now use, while simultaneously allowing me to podcast (or even live-stream). I really want to be able to draw on my slides in real time, and have those lines/arrows/equations/notes/etc appear in the podcast along with the audio recording. If it can receive student responses to questions as well, that would be brilliant (I'd love to be able to put a partially finished illustration up, and have every student see it on their iSlate and be able to draw in the missing bits and have all the student drawings overlaid on the projector!).

As a lab researcher, I'm hoping the iSlate will replace my lab notebook, allowing me to see my library of protocols (how long is this incubation step?), access my chemical inventory database (where the heck is the n-propylgallate anyway?!?), and keep my lab notes (with drawings, digital images from microscopes and that I've taken with the built-in camera) in a searchable, automatically backed-up-over-the-air way. It should also run something like Papers, so I can access my library of PDF (as well as reading and taking voice and written notes, I'd like to be able to search my notes and access on-line databases).

At home (or on a plane, or anywhere) I should be able to use it to read a book, video conference, watch a movie, play a game, take pictures/video, surf the web, use a map (with GPS), find recipes, access my bank account, etc.

Obviously, thats asking a lot, and I doubt that it'll all happen in the first iteration, but the technology for all of this already exists, and if anyone can put it into a device and write the software that makes it all useable, it's Apple.

Cheers

edit to add: It occurs to me that, if the device has a GPS, and Apple has just acquired an online advertising company, they may be planning on delivering geographically targeted advertising... imagine your company being able to insert glossy "magazine style" adds into online content when a reader was within some defined distance of your store!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

(GeekCulture)


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Having multiple products from Apple's lineup, I'm not sure I really have a use for something in between. Guess I'll have to wait till the announcement to see how big a game changer it is.

In some ways, I would really prefer something with a large e-ink display like the Plastic Logic Que. I've found the Kindle I borrowed for a few days has too small a screen for anything more than paper backs. The e-ink was a very cool thing to have and made for very natural reading compared to a backlit screen.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

There seems to be a lot of buzz and speculation about what the tablet might, or might not be, and most of that seems to be text, text, text, or video video video.

I tell you what ... give me draw draw draw, and not with my finger (I quit finger painting when I was 9) and we'll see.

I already carry too much stuff around (camera, phone), I don't want my books made out of bits, I don't want to type with my thumbs and I don't want a small (netbook-sized) screen; the 13" MacBook is at the just right/too small border for me already.

You never know; as the Mayor said, maybe there is something truly groundbreaking afoot. But, if it's to be of any real innovative value to Apple as a company, it has to be, in my opinion, more than just a glorified eBook reader.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

> Apple corners market on 10.1-inch LCD, OLED screens - report
> 
> Availability of 10.1-inch multi-touch LCD and OLED display panels from Asian suppliers is said to be nonexistent, as one designer has claimed *Apple "pre-ordered them all."*


wow - 10" OLED ain't gonna be cheap but IS gonna be spectacular.
I might try a 10" cardboard cut out on my 13.3 I'm working on in Africa. Just to see how much usuable space there is.
I suspect Apple will go higher dot pitch tho - stuffing higher res into smaller inches. 

Maybe 1152x720?? at a high dot pitch.


----------



## maverik (Jan 14, 2010)

I hope they will just sell the islate by its own rather than attached to a mobile/data service carrier, so I gonna get a chance to pay for it at the REAL price.


----------



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

andreww said:


> To tell you the truth, I'm so disinterested that I really don't even know what it is! I'm thinking a giant ipod touch that runs a lite version of OSX? I just don't get it, why not just get a macbook air?


because macbook air's are way to expensive.


----------

